# New Bridge On Portable Layout



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Ozark Garden Railroad Society built a portable layout last year and I built a bridge that will serve on my personal RR and fit on the portable unit for our clubs RR when we take out and set up the portable unit. We have the unit pictured at the local 4 day Steam Show. We will have about 4000 people see our layout over a four day period. We will even get some interest for our club. We have already been invited to 3 other festivals to set up, this is a very good way to promote the hobby.
Dennis 









The total length is 8 ft. The short bridge is a lift or swing bridge, so we can lift it up and we can walk in and out, us old farts just don't crawl under things like we used to.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done. 
Does it need a forklift to lift and place?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Big bridge weighs around 70 lbs, small bridge weighs less than 20 lbs 
Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That's cool!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow What a beautiful Bridge. You did a great job on it.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The walk through bridge opened up to ease the access into the center of the layout. We ran 7 hours a day for 4 days and never had a derailment at the bridge joints, probably went through 20-30 times a day, 
The issue I have always heard the trouble with bridges that raise to walk through is the alignment when the bridge is shut. The next picture will show how to align the bridge everytime it comes down.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The tapered steel pin comes down into the collar providing the best alignment both ways.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

wow...I love the ..."mesh" that is used for the facing of the members. Its always tricky to simulate that with the metal shapes we have available...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness I'm speachless. That is really great.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

WHOA! Absolutely Super! Awesome!


----------

